# Anaheim Kenpo schools



## molson (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like I'll be spending several months working in the Anaheim CA area. Are there any kenpo schools in that area? Any recommendations

Jeff N.


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 8, 2005)

Although I did not see much in the way of Anaheim, you can also look at the surrounding cities.

http://www.karate1.com/kenpo.htm


----------



## John Bishop (Sep 9, 2005)

Anaheim's about 10-12 miles from Costa Mesa.  Make the drive and go train with Bob White.


----------



## molson (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I'll look Mr. Whites school up when I'm there.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Sep 9, 2005)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> Anaheim's about 10-12 miles from Costa Mesa.  Make the drive and go train with Bob White.



Probably the best advice ever posted on MartialTalk. :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 9, 2005)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> Anaheim's about 10-12 miles from Costa Mesa. Make the drive and go train with Bob White.


2nd that. Great atmosphere; great training experience. It's the thing to do.

Regards,

D.


----------



## OC Kid (Sep 12, 2005)

Bob White in Costa Mesa on Victoria St off of Brookhurst

Dave Brock (Bob Whites first b/b ) off of Beach and Adams Costa Mesa

Dave Brock has a student who opened a school north of Anahiem not to far.

you might want to visit Todd Mc Elhennys American Kempo school in El Cajon ( a bit of a drive but worth it for a visit ya gotta at least once)

Chicken Gabriel has a school in San Diego.. we old timers know who the bird is..and believe me worth checking out for a visit also.


----------

